
“I Can't sign in to Google calendar on my Samsung refrigerator” - braythwayt
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/calendar/UhfpcwO0X0c
======
iokevins
Note: late 2014 incident, with Samsung releasing firmware fixes throughout
2015. It seems not all users report resolution, as of this post, due to
Samsung delivering firmware updates only to fridges with certain newer panel
display boards, which implies users with older displays may need to upgrade
their panels to receive the firmware updates. This represents the Samsung
RF4289HARS refrigerator (28 cu. ft. French Door Refrigerator with Twin Cooling
Plus Stainless Steel), running a custom Samsung-maintained GNU/Linux operating
system, and an LCD touch screen with apps, so you can use vendor-maintained
apps, such as Pandora and Google Calendar, in the kitchen. It seems, unlike
Android/iPhone apps, the fridge-based Google Calendar app may contact
different Google-hosted equipment...Google may have moved that equipment,
without updating the settings in their Calendar app (?) It seems users report
resolution, with Samsung firmware update 2.690 and above. At the thread, user
shared an example of the error:
[https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/calendar/UhfpcwO0X0c/...](https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/calendar/UhfpcwO0X0c/W-k5-_X8mB4J)
. Some users report getting into their fridge Developer Mode: Enter
Engineering Mode and then L - L - L - R (over and over until in), which
unlocks a "force update" option, but "may require an SD card with software
loaded in it to do anything." One user successfully swapped out the panel and
shared a few pics:
[https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/calendar/UhfpcwO0X0c/...](https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/calendar/UhfpcwO0X0c/sAhWzUITAgAJ)

------
nathan_long
Why on earth does a fridge need software? If I _really_ wanted Google Calendar
on my fridge, I'd attach a cheap tablet with magnets.

The Unix "do one thing well" idea applies to hardware, too.

~~~
iokevins
Not disagreeing with you. It's a thing (someone at the linked site called it a
"frablet"). Opinions will vary. Some consumers preferred the integrated
Samsung approach, went with it, and have had a bad time.

------
panarky
Samsung tech support: "restart and then unplug your refrigerator".

------
gargravarr
#FWP

~~~
braythwayt
#0thWP

